# The future of plumbing and the use of water and the honey dipping truck.



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

A new toilet!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay, I am officially intrigued and impressed.

Although promising that the bowl to remain odor free without water is a bit ambitious. The unit would require perfect aim with no splatter for that to be the case.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like a great product for the 3rd world where there is a huge effort underway to help provide more sanitary living conditions...

If you'll note the video referenced Ghana, and I highly doubt the intended market for this product is the North American market...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Looks like a great product for the 3rd world where there is a huge effort underway to help provide more sanitary living conditions... If you'll note the video referenced Ghana, and I highly doubt the intended market for this product is the North American market... Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tue.

Still ver cool in my opinion. Could allow for sanitary waste disposal for many that could not have had it before. But many of those might not be able to buy this new toilet either.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Have a Look At This...

Kind of sobering... Isn't it?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

You can tell a do gooder westerner designed it because it isn't a squat potty. It would be nice if they could cut down on the infrastructure needed for it even more, but you have to start somewhere.

Can it handle the added water of a personal hygiene device? I mean a toilet seat bidet. If not the toilet is junk and another way to sell the 3rd world on toilet paper.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

And when they use the crap for fertilizer, how much e coli will contaminate the food...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> And when they use the crap for fertilizer, how much e coli will contaminate the food...


Zero if composted properly...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Have a Look At This...
> 
> Kind of sobering... Isn't it?


Plenty of growth potential for plumbers.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Would work well for vacation cabins, public parks, general out of the way instances.

Farm your kids out to keep the batteries charged.......


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

$0.05 per perspn per day is ALOT of $$ for someone who does not have any or gets maybe $250usd a year


----------



## DDial (Dec 4, 2017)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> A new toilet!
> 
> Cranfield Nano Membrane Toilet - YouTube


I think I would rather use that in an RV, probably way too much $$ for that but thats about the only thing I would use it for


----------

